# Cree 4Flow + modified sign wave inverter?



## gofastman (Dec 17, 2014)

My Philips 100w equivalent bulb runs perfectly on my cheap 150w inverter. 

Has anyone tried to power one of the Cree 4Flow bulbs with a modified sign wave inverter with acceptable results?


----------



## electromage (Jan 2, 2015)

Still waiting on this? I could pick one up and test it.


----------



## electromage (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought one and tested it with a common MSW inverter and it works fine. The buzz is very quiet compared to my Philips Slimstyle and Feit LED bulbs, barely noticeable. The color isn't quite as nice though, it's more harsh than the Philips.


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you have an IR thermometer ? 

I know my Philips L-Prize runs about 10 degrees C hotter on a modified sine wave inverter than on grid power.


----------

